
AI Creates Fake Obama - signa11
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/robotics/artificial-intelligence/ai-creates-fake-obamahttp://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/robotics/artificial-intelligence/ai-creates-fake-obama
======
signa11
and then you have this as well: [https://lyrebird.ai/](https://lyrebird.ai/)

------
tgflynn
Link is broken (extra stuff after correct link).

------
lunlelo
New milestone for AI

